# Need help stabilitrak , steering assist, ABS



## danielcfa01434 (2 mo ago)

72k 2018 diesel , 

I have had issues before NOX replaced , slave replaced at 30k, now I can drive and stabilitrak service comes on, will stay on , no engine light , then one day it turns off. the next week steering assist , drive with care appears along with ABS. Killing car restarting resolved this. this problem recurs almost everyday and almost every time I can resolve with remedy . It also kicks in while sitting still , which if the wheel sensors aren’t in motion , maybe signal interruption ? I hope someone can be of help, dealership says 2 week wait , it’s drivable as is but just nerve racking . No other way to work. I have heard battery cable issues? It should be noted that it is original battery in car bought in november of 18…sometimes when I start my car it’s around 12 ish?v but goes back to 13.5 as high as 14v. I hope it isn’t my steering wheel torque sensor . I heard it’s pricey …any ideas?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Check the ground cable.


----------



## danielcfa01434 (2 mo ago)

The one in the trunk to the battery? I was a Acura guy before this , so elaborate ? Check for corrosion ? I thought it strange lights all came on and while driving they just turned off . I feel it’s something simple and hopefully not catastrophic


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Weird electrical occurrences are frequently caused by a bad ground cable or bad connection.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

danielcfa01434 said:


> It should be noted that it is original battery in car bought in november of 18


I just noticed this part.

Step 1: Replace your battery based upon age.
Step 2: Check that all cables are tight.


----------



## danielcfa01434 (2 mo ago)

Really ? Ya think so? I mean it’s weird it will come on while driving and then just turn off and return to normal. Never throwing a code . Does sound electrical ish


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What does a new ground cable cost? It's probably worth checking and then replacing if it's like a $30 part.


----------



## danielcfa01434 (2 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> What does a new ground cable cost? It's probably worth checking and then replacing if it's like a $30 part.


No you’re right I am agreeing it sounds like a loose cable type thing . I’ll be checking it out and let y’all know


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

danielcfa01434 said:


> No you’re right I am agreeing it sounds like a loose cable type thing . I’ll be checking it out and let y’all know


----------

